# Having trouble getting focused shots when shooting on a timer..



## dougz (Jan 6, 2014)

I have a Canon G 12, and it's been hit or miss..

I have the iso on auto and 'smart auto' function engaged, and the camera attached to a tree via a Gorilla tripod.

What am I missing?


----------



## D-B-J (Jan 6, 2014)

Can you manually focus this camera?  IF so, set something up where you are going to want to focus on, set it to manual, and then use your timer.  The camera is likely focusing on the background when you use the timer, and when you stand in front of it (assuming your are taking pictures of yourself), you are oof.

Best,
Jake


----------



## dougz (Jan 6, 2014)

Ok, I'll try that..

And yes, it is for static shots of myself mostly, sometimes others.

Thanks!


----------

